# Air traffic control with triplets :)



## Nyjah (Mar 5, 2017)

So momma Nigerian started to show goo and I got excited and was checking in on her every fifteen minutes. Then she started screaming.

I quietly come in and see a bag! Yay! But rather than a quick exit I see three upside down feet stuck. I grabbed the lube and went in. 

it was like a battle róyale wrestling match in there. I pushed back the third leg and got out the first one breach so wiped his face and even sucked a touch on his nostrils to remove goo. I gave him a few good wipes and gave to mom, and then waited for the next one.

a single long leg, at least pointing up this time. I pushed it back in and went hunting for a head. Any head will do. 

I found a head turned it around as it was facing backwards and luckily a second leg showed up, so out wiggled at least somebody pointing in the right direction. 

wiped, dried and given to mom and waited for the third, who tried to exit with only a head and no legs. By then I was all up in poor moms space so went hunting for some legs. I’m not sure what the hell this guy was doing because the legs I found were back legs Pointing up, so I pushed his head back and went with Another breach birth. 

thank god that was it! And not a doe in site, just three adorable bucklings! 

because I’m trying to break the CAE cycle and my single bottle baby is driving me nuts, I’ve removed two from mom, but left her with one.


All of this-in like five minutes! I need a few drinks!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Great work! Congratulations on three healthy babies!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Good job! Sounds like you had quite an adventure!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Quite the fishing expedition you had there! Congratulations on three healthy baby boys. I’d love to see pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

CONGRATULATION! Your Awesome! Great job!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations! You did a Great Job!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Haha..love the narrative!!! Good job!


----------



## Nyjah (Mar 5, 2017)

Mom didn’t disappoint by trying to deliver all three placentas at once as well! I left one bucking with her and took the two breach ones to bottle feed


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh, they were worth fishing out! They’re adorable! I love the little one in the last picture he’s got such a sweet face. Good mom trying to get everything done at once so you can have you drink...it’s very considerate of her


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Aww how cute! I’m guessing the dad is Lamancha? Sweet boys!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## SupuGoat21 (Mar 7, 2021)

Congratulations, I am a New member with one She goat plus a buck newly born two weeks ago. Although mum still discharges pinkish blook, all is well.


----------



## Nyjah (Mar 5, 2017)

Boers4ever said:


> Aww how cute! I'm guessing the dad is Lamancha? Sweet boys!


Dad is a very small mini-lamancha, but I suspect has some larger genetics behind him. I think the reason we got baby goat octopus ball, is that two of the babies are 2.5 lbs and one kid was 4.5 pounds. lol the big one was just too big for everybody to get lined up ok.

Momma is my only true mini left, so I am going to sell her and wee little one while she is in milk. She will make someone a really great first milk goat I think. While very cute, the teats on the minis are so small for my hands, so I like my mini-dairy or full size dairy does better for milking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, congrats and good work.


----------

